# I'm stuck in the twilight zone and I can't get out!



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

You're not going to believe this one:

Received my 4th (yes, count 'em 4th) Kindle 2 today.  The first three had the sun fading issue to varying degrees but all unacceptable.
This fourth one has some kind of electrical problem - wouldn't charge up and wouldn't even recognize when it was plugged into power.  Yellow light came on briefly and then went out and green light never came on in 7 hrs. of charging.  Tried it with 3 different power cords, the one I had, my extra one, and the one that came with it.

Three calls to customer service later (it's how I spent a good portion of my day) and trouble shooting to no avail, I'm getting a 5th K2!

And the punch line:  This one didn't have the sun-fading problem!

Who knows what I'll end up with this time.  I have such a headache!

Don't get me wrong, I really don't want to gripe about the Kindle - I love both of mine, the K1 and the K2 (well, in theory on this one).  But this situation is becoming ridiculous.  If it's not the twilight zone, then it's a good imitation of the movie Ground Hog's Day.

When Amazon said they would send me 20 Kindles until I got a good one, I didn't think they meant it literally!  LOL  Ouch, I've got to laugh or I'll cry.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh man DD, I'd be ready to punch something. Hope the _next_ one is perfect!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Oh man DD, I'd be ready to punch something. Hope the _next_ one is perfect!


Thanks, Mona. I'm going to bed to dream of a perfect K2.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

DD- that really stinks. Maybe the 3rd,4th 5th time will do it!

Lynn L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lynn said:


> DD- that really stinks. Maybe the 3rd,4th 5th time will do it!
> 
> Lynn L


Yep, 5th time's a charm, I hope!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

So sorry about your bad K2s.  If they wait long enough, K3 might be out....maybe you can upgrade.  LOL!! J/K!!  I'm sure your next one will be perfect.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

With all you've through, I hope that the next replacement will be perfect, and bring you good things for years!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow. I am so glad that my family and I were able to get K1s. I hope Amazon gets the glitches worked out on the K2, and I especially hope that your next one is everything you want it to be. Best of luck...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Oh man DD, I'd be ready to punch something. Hope the _next_ one is perfect!


Careful, we once got a new refrigerator because someone lost their temper and felt that something had to be hit and it wouldn't e good for it to be the wife. At least it was 10 years old and I didn't break my hand. Older and somewhat wiser now. (Hit something with some give in it.)


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm in the same twilight zone as DD! Two Kindles with sun fade the replacement order for my third replacement was "lost" in the system. Two days and 4 calls to CS and it came yesterday. No wireless connection!! CS could not use the "not everywhere will get a signal" because it was right beside one with 4 bars.

4th replacement due to arrive today. I remember the excitement of that first delivery, even the second delivery. Now I feel like Eeyore..._What's going to be wrong with this one._


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I will re-name Kindle #5 if I can keep it.  I've been using the same name (Rae) that I picked for the original K2.  Maybe I'm jinxing them?  Have to think of a new one.  If I get a good one, I'm thinking a name that means 'good fortune' or something like that.  It has to be short, though, because I include the words, "if found call xxx-xxx-xxxx" with the x's being my phone number.  That way if I lose it and some honest person picks it up, the first thing they will see is how to contact me.

Any suggestions?  Where's Leslie?  She's good at naming them.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

DD said:


> Yellow light came on briefly and then went out and green light never came on in 7 hrs. of charging.


I feel silly suggesting this because it's such an easy fix and you may have already done it, but in case you haven't: Restart. Mine did the same thing right out of the box, but when I restarted it was fine and has been fine ever since.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

DD - what can I say?  So sorry!  

Maybe VA can give you a good Japanese name for luck.

Fingers-crossed!  You will let us know!  Maybe a hard restart might do it?


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

4th kindle came today. Again no wireless connection, same as yesterdays. I can't believe there would be 2 "bad" kindles like this.

I talked to CS and asked if there was any hardware change in the new ones because the one I received on April 10 connects fine.

She talked to the "techs" and then had me go to the modem information page and give some information she can pass on to them. 
They will get back to me. 

I have a feeling I am going to have to choose between having a wireless connection on my older one but with sun fade and ghosting on the screen...
or no wireless and a nice dark, clear, no sun fade text!!!  I'll have to ponder that.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh guys that is so sad. Yes DD a new name might help. Good luck.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Good Lord, DD. You deserve better than this.
Boy do I hope your problem gets resolved soon.
You are a great enabler and we need you to be able to focus.
Just sayin.....


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> I feel silly suggesting this because it's such an easy fix and you may have already done it, but in case you haven't: Restart. Mine did the same thing right out of the box, but when I restarted it was fine and has been fine ever since.


Yes, I did that and then CS had me restart while it was hooked to my computer via USB. The yellow light came on briefly, but then went off. No green light ever. It wasn't just that it wouldn't charge, it wouldn't recognize that it was hooked to power. Even when it was plugged into the wall receptacle, it would tell me my battery was too low to do anything.

Thanks for taking the time to make the suggestion, though.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Good Lord, DD. You deserve better than this.
> Boy do I hope your problem gets resolved soon.
> You are a great enabler and we need you to be able to focus.
> Just sayin.....


Yes, Geoff. I have hardly been able to heed the pleas for advice over in the accessories board while all this is going on. All those newbies, so little time!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> DD - what can I say? So sorry!
> 
> Maybe VA can give you a good Japanese name for luck.
> 
> Fingers-crossed! You will let us know! Maybe a hard restart might do it?


Thanks, Dona. I'm toying with the name Sadie. Kind of a form of Sa'ad which is the Arabic word for luck. We'll haver to wait until #5 gets here tomorrow to see if she is going to be a Sadie.


----------



## maxfactor (Feb 6, 2009)

I also had no wireless connection. I noticed then, my 3rd wasn't registered. Then I called CS and the guy tried everything and said he was sending me to "tech support" (I wondered who I was talking to). That gal tried a bunch of stuff, (it said it was already registered)she de-registered, tried more stuff, and she finally fixed it. I'm thinking it depends on who you talk to. Hang in there.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

sbell1 said:


> 4th kindle came today. Again no wireless connection, same as yesterdays. I can't believe there would be 2 "bad" kindles like this.
> 
> I talked to CS and asked if there was any hardware change in the new ones because the one I received on April 10 connects fine.
> 
> ...


No, sbell1, you shouldn't have to choose between those two choices. This is a $359.00 device and it should do what it says it can do. Sorry you are still having trouble. Try, try again, I say!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> I think I will re-name Kindle #5 if I can keep it. I've been using the same name (Rae) that I picked for the original K2. Maybe I'm jinxing them? Have to think of a new one. If I get a good one, I'm thinking a name that means 'good fortune' or something like that. It has to be short, though, because I include the words, "if found call xxx-xxx-xxxx" with the x's being my phone number. That way if I lose it and some honest person picks it up, the first thing they will see is how to contact me.
> 
> Any suggestions? Where's Leslie? She's good at naming them.


Yes, I decided not to re-use Hugh. The new Kindle is Gabriel. Believe it or not, we haven't had a sunny day in a week so I still haven't tested Gabriel for sun fading. It's driving me crazy because my new skin arrived yesterday but I don't want to put it on until I know for sure this Kindle is okay in the sun.

As for a name for you DD....let me think on that.

L


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

DD,

Maybe you should try naming your kindle "Ra".

A device named after the Egyptian sun god should never allow it's screen to have troubles caused by the sun.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BruceS said:


> DD,
> 
> Maybe you should try naming your kindle "Ra".
> 
> A device named after the Egyptian sun god should never allow it's screen to have troubles caused by the sun.


That's a great name, Bruce! I will actually consider that. I also had the same thought about the sun and was considering "Asia" which is Assyrian for 'sunrise' or 'the east'.

Well, my next step will be to get a Kindle that works. It will be named Dianne's 3rd Kindle for a while until I'm sure it doesn't fade and everything else works. I'm trying very hard to keep hoping.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle 2 #5 is "Out for Delivery".  I'm thinking positive thoughts (and saying a few prayers!).  Think I'll go to the gym and have a good workout to pass the time and relieve tension.

Everyone please send some positive energy my way!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

DD,

May your man in the big brown truck be handsome.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BruceS said:


> DD,
> 
> Maybe you should try naming your kindle "Ra".
> 
> A device named after the Egyptian sun god should never allow it's screen to have troubles caused by the sun.


Here's a feminine form of "Ra" (because I think my K2 will be a girl) AND it begins with "K"!

Kyra ... from the Persian and Egyptian word for "like Ra, the sun"

Good one?

Maybe if I pay tribute to the Gods with the name, my K2 won't have any problems


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like Kyra.

Good luck, DD. I am sending positive Kindle energy your way!

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I like Kyra.
> 
> Good luck, DD. I am sending positive Kindle energy your way!
> 
> L


Thank you, Leslie (aka name guru). I like Kyra too. I'll know which name to pick when I see her...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

DD said:


> Yes, I did that and then CS had me restart while it was hooked to my computer via USB. The yellow light came on briefly, but then went off. No green light ever. It wasn't just that it wouldn't charge, it wouldn't recognize that it was hooked to power. Even when it was plugged into the wall receptacle, it would tell me my battery was too low to do anything.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to make the suggestion, though.


you still have that Kindle right - try putting something under the cord about an inch away from where it goes into the Kindle - so it is level with the part that goes in -- that is what I do and it charges - if the cord falls a little bit the light goes out -- I'm curious - since the guy told me I tampered with my charger when I did that -- I would love to see if it makes a difference for you too.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BruceS said:


> DD,
> 
> May your man in the big brown truck be handsome.


Ha ha. Thanks Bruce. I never get to see my UPS guy in Florida. He rings the doorbell and by the time I get to the door, he's pulling away from the curb. In Maryland, he's very handsome!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Trekker said:


> That idiot should be fired. He has no business in a customer service role.


I am going to call again and try to get someone else - but since that day I have been fighting an on and off again migraine - brought on by this wonderful weird weather I am sure (barometric changes kill me) so I am waiting until my head is better...


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, here's the thing. Kyra came today. Yes, she is officially named Kyra (feminine form of Ra, God of the Sun). I opened the box, plugged her in, turned her on and she looked great - nice dark text, even darker than my first four Kindles. I was excited, to say the least.

After she charged enough, I took her across the street to the pool and sat down to read in the sun. I did the sun test, directing the sun on the screen, turning pages, opening and closing menus. I didn't notice any fading. Satisfied, thrilled actually, I put her back in her Vera Bradley bag and then inside my beach/pool bag and went into the pool for about 30 minutes.

I went back to reading in the sun and did the test again - FADING! Now, I felt the screen. It was quite hot to the touch. The Florida sun is very intense and letting it shine directly on that thin kindle screen reminded me of letting the sun shine through magnifying glass like I did when I was a kid.

I went into the air-conditioned house and after a few minutes the screen was cool and everything looked fine again. After it was cool, I went back outside and did the sun test briefly, not letting the Kindle get too hot from the direct sunlight. All was fine - no fading.

The fact that it didn't fade when I first took it out from an air-conditioned house and let the sun shine directly on the screen, but started to fade the longer it was out there in the heat and the more I directed the sun on the screen making the screen get hot, makes me think that heat could be a factor in this. I remember some people saying their K1's faded a little on a very hot day. Could it be that the thinner, metal-backed K2 is a little more senstive to the heat produced by intense sunlight being directed on the screen?

Another fact that may support my theory is that one of the 5 Kindles I had was fine for two weeks. Then, one day, it faded during the direct sun test. Well, for the two weeks that it was OK, we were having temperatures in the 70's - no clouds, bright sun, but cool temperatures. The day I noticed fading, was the first day it was in the 90's down here. Could the problem be caused by a combination of high air temperature _and_ intense heat produced by directing the sun directly on the screen for a prolonged period of time?

It raises some questions but, bottom line, I'm keeping this one. For one thing, I never read with the sun glaring off the screen. No one could do that. I usually sit in partial sun/shade. So, if this Kindle functions for the way I use it, then it's OK for me. I'm not denying that fading is an issue with the K2's. I'm just saying that maybe I can work around that by not letting it get too hot from outside temperature and intense sun directly on the screen.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD, last summer I noticed some fading on my K1. . . .I was out in the sun, it was high 80's at least and the sun was shining directly on the screen.  I, too, concluded the heat was the problem as it was fine until then.  There is an optimal operating temperature range and I think that the sun shining directly, coupled with high air temps causes the screen to exceed the max temp and the e-ink doesn't work right.  Now there might be other reasons for the ink to fade. . . but I agree with you that temperature is one cause.

Ann
(btw, welcome out of the twilight zone!)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hip Hip Hooray!  Im glad you finally got a K-keeper!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

rho said:


> you still have that Kindle right - try putting something under the cord about an inch away from where it goes into the Kindle - so it is level with the part that goes in -- that is what I do and it charges - if the cord falls a little bit the light goes out -- I'm curious - since the guy told me I tampered with my charger when I did that -- I would love to see if it makes a difference for you too.


Sorry, rho. I already have it all packaged up and labeled to go back. Don't think it would work for me though. The light stayed on and was on USB and it should be charging but it didn't. This one wouldn't even recognize that it was plugged into the wall.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> DD, last summer I noticed some fading on my K1. . . .I was out in the sun, it was high 80's at least and the sun was shining directly on the screen. I, too, concluded the heat was the problem as it was fine until then. There is an optimal operating temperature range and I think that the sun shining directly, coupled with high air temps causes the screen to exceed the max temp and the e-ink doesn't work right. Now there might be other reasons for the ink to fade. . . but I agree with you that temperature is one cause.
> 
> Ann
> (btw, welcome out of the twilight zone!)


Yes, I do think it is a combinations of factors. However, I think it could be true that the K2 is much more sensitive to heat than the K1 and the resultant fading is more drastic.

It's just a theory and not very scientific. It would be interesting to see some controlled experiments that measure the temperature of the Kindle at various stages of fading.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

rho said:


> migraine - brought on by ...barometric changes...


You know, I've been wondering if this is what causes mine as well. How do you deal with it?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gosh that is a confusing situation.
But I hope that you finally have a K2 that you can keep and use.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Yes, I do think it is a combinations of factors. However, I think it could be true that the K2 is much more sensitive to heat than the K1 and the resultant fading is more drastic.


Because the K2 is thinner and has a metal back there could be something to that. . . .




DD said:


> It would be interesting to see some controlled experiments that measure the temperature of the Kindle at various stages of fading.


We should write to Mythbusters!

Except it would be sad to watch them torture Kindles. . . .

Ann


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Because the K2 is thinner and has a metal back there could be something to that. . . .
> 
> We should write to Mythbusters!
> 
> ...


Maybe one of our geniuses here who has some appropriate equipment could figure out how to do it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

DD said:


> Yes, I do think it is a combinations of factors. However, I think it could be true that the K2 is much more sensitive to heat than the K1 and the resultant fading is more drastic.
> 
> It's just a theory and not very scientific. It would be interesting to see some controlled experiments that measure the temperature of the Kindle at various stages of fading.


I live in the Fort Lauderdale area and now what you mean about the heat. I only stayed in the direct sunlight for about 10 minutes with mine and had no problem. I usually sit in the shade, but I'll be keeping an eye on it regardless.

I'd say as a theory you would be an expert after having so many problems with the fading.  I'm so glad you have a keeper. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

rho said:


> I am going to call again and try to get someone else - but since that day I have been fighting an on and off again migraine - brought on by this wonderful weird weather I am sure (barometric changes kill me) so I am waiting until my head is better...





akjak said:


> You know, I've been wondering if this is what causes mine as well. How do you deal with it?


I promise I'll be on topic in a second.  Barometric migraines are finally being recognized by the medical profession, and yes, they're very real. A nurse recommended to me a combination of Sudafed, caffeine & Tylenol (I use Excedrin and get both that way). Worst case scenario, I still have to take Imitrex, but often the combination will break a headache that even Imitrex can't.

OK, back on topic:



Ann in Arlington said:


> DD, last summer I noticed some fading on my K1. . . .I was out in the sun, it was high 80's at least and the sun was shining directly on the screen. I, too, concluded the heat was the problem as it was fine until then. There is an optimal operating temperature range and I think that the sun shining directly, coupled with high air temps causes the screen to exceed the max temp and the e-ink doesn't work right. Now there might be other reasons for the ink to fade. . . but I agree with you that temperature is one cause.
> 
> Ann
> (btw, welcome out of the twilight zone!)


It seems to me there was some discussion of this previously (could be on another board), and it was thought to be probable. Guess the first question would be to find out if there's any geographic distribution to those who've reported issues occurring after a period of time?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

> It seems to me there was some discussion of this previously (could be on another board), and it was thought to be probable. Guess the first question would be to find out if there's any geographic distribution to those who've reported issues occurring after a period of time?


I've been thinking about a poll to that effect but struggling with how to organize the questions. There would be a million of them to pinpoint location by state or country. I spend the summer in Maryland where it gets hot but the sun is not quite so intense. I'm curious to see what happens there. I just don't plan to read with the sun at my back full force or hold the Kindle with the sun glaring on it for any period of time. I'm going to try this reading under more "normal" conditions tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

DD or anyone else experiencing this problem, would it be possible to hang on to your sun faded kindle till the replacement unit arrives then test both kindles side by side  under identical sun conditions.  it would be interesting to see how two units react under the same conditions.  also would need to be sure both units sit in the same conditions for a period of time prior to exposing to the sun to ensure they have the same internal temp before and during testing.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

DD so glad your Kyra is a keeper. I also live in Florida and have to admit when I tested mine out in the sun I did not stay out very long- just enough to flip through 10 pages or so of the book I was reading. My Kindle (who is still nameless by the way-nothing has come to me yet. His older brother is Scotty) did fine. I thought there might have been a slight fade, but I have to say I don't read in the sun at all so I didn't expose it for long. I think your theory makes sense though. 

Lynn L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> DD or anyone else experiencing this problem, would it be possible to hang on to your sun faded kindle till the replacement unit arrives then test both kindles side by side under identical sun conditions. it would be interesting to see how two units react under the same conditions. also would need to be sure both units sit in the same conditions for a period of time prior to exposing to the sun to ensure they have the same internal temp before and during testing.


I do have one other Kindle here and I can try that tomorrow. I don't know how identical (scientifically) the conditions could be because when allowing the sun glare to hit the screen and moving it from Kindle to Kindle, it won't be exactly the same amount of exposure. I'll try to time the sun exposure to get it as equal as possible. Interesting.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

akjak said:


> You know, I've been wondering if this is what causes mine as well. How do you deal with it?


I can't take migraine meds - they make me sicker if you can believe it -- so I try to catch it early when I can - drink some coffee and take some aspirin and 2 sudafed and lie down with a flax bag over my eyes and wait them out - of course if I don't catch it in time I can't do any of those things --

I am basically laid low until they go away and then even for a few days after I feel kind of punky. The one benefit of being retired is I can do those things now and wait them out -- and when I am up like now - no lights on and I have sunglasses on -- light is a major problem for me -- along with smells, and noise lol -- you know what I am saying right


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I promise I'll be on topic in a second.  Barometric migraines are finally being recognized by the medical profession, and yes, they're very real. A nurse recommended to me a combination of Sudafed, caffeine & Tylenol (I use Excedrin and get both that way). Worst case scenario, I still have to take Imitrex, but often the combination will break a headache that even Imitrex can't.


oops sorry bout that - hit send instead of typing anything - I found that aspirin works better for me than the Tylenol -- and it was my chiropractor who originally told me the combination


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Last off-topic thing: Imitrex and Zomig never really worked for me. I take Relpax now, which prevents the pain but still makes me feel ooky.

I'll try the Sudafed/Asprin thing next time. I'm assuming the Sudafed in particular helps with the barometric kind, it being pressure, et al.

But anyway... Glad DD finally has a keeper. I think you guys might really have something with the heat thing. That makes more sense than the simple sunlight ever did. Next time we have an actual warm day, maybe I'll test it on mine.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

DD said:


> I do have one other Kindle here and I can try that tomorrow. I don't know how identical (scientifically) the conditions could be because when allowing the sun glare to hit the screen and moving it from Kindle to Kindle, it won't be exactly the same amount of exposure. I'll try to time the sun exposure to get it as equal as possible. Interesting.


i would think placing the two kindles side by side on a flat surface like a cutting board placed on the ground or other flat surface would keep things as even as possible and allow both hands free to do simultaneous page turns and such. would be good to have a clock to keep track of time elapsed too.

good luck, regards
kz


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting theory, DD. The Kindle does have a fairly narrow temperature range for use -- something like 32 - 95 degrees F. So it may be that your Kindle heated up to more than 95 degrees and that is part of the problem.

As I was riding in the car and reading yesterday, I had lots of sun shining through the windshield on my Kindle. I kept watching for fading....nothing. The temperature was cool, though. So that makes me think even more that there is a heat/fade relationship.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> i would think placing the two kindles side by side on a flat surface like a cutting board placed on the ground or other flat surface would keep things as even as possible and allow both hands free to do simultaneous page turns and such. would be good to have a clock to keep track of time elapsed too.
> 
> good luck, regards
> kz


True, in theory, Kindle zen. Trouble is, one must move the Kindles around to position them at just the right angle to get the sun shining directly on the screen so that you can see the glare on the surface. I think this is what produces the excessive heat, not just being out in the sun lying still.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am wondering why the K2s are doing this and not the K1s.  

deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> While excessive heat may be an additional factor that can cause the text to fade, that wasn't the case with my 2 defective K2's.
> 
> It was probably in the 70's here when I did my testing. The Kindles both faded within a few seconds of going outside, making sure the sun hit the display and then turning pages. I'd say 20 seconds outside was all it took to verify they were defective. You can see the results in the pictures at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> ...


I agree, Trekker. My first 'fader' did so on a 70 degree day also. One of my replacement seemed fine for 2 weeks until the added factor of a 90 degree day sun test was added. Your statement that some of the 'good ones' will fade under sun test when the heat factor is added is probably true. This kind of fading can be avoided.

Again, I don't want anyone to think that I'm denying there is a sun fading problem. Believe me, I have experienced the real thing. I just think that we have to be aware of the heat conditions also before we decide we have a bad one and do the sun test in a way to eliminate the heat factor. If it's a true sunlight fading problem, it will show up immediately after a few page turns, as Trekker says. If it seems fine and then gets worse with prolonged exposure on a hot day, the heat may be the controlling factor.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

rho said:


> drink some coffee and take some aspirin and 2 sudafed and lie down with a flax bag over my eyes and wait them out -
> 
> I am basically laid low until they go away The one benefit of being retired is I can do those things now and wait them out -


This is exactly what I do, usually can catch quickly and have a quadruple dose of coffee, or more, aspirin (the real thing), sometimes sudafed, and cold on the eyeballs, lay down for awhile, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good luck DD - hope that is the solution!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, this one "Kyra" is a keeper!  Read by the pool again today - 90+ degree weather.  First I sat in the shade, then moved into brighter sun but not letting the sun glare on the screen for more than a moment.  The Kindle did not heat up excessively and it did not fade at all.  So for me, under normal reading conditions, this one is perfect!  And that's all I wanted, after all.

My others were different.  They faded much sooner under these conditions.  So, I say, if you're doing the fade test, make sure to avoid excessively heating up the Kindle to eliminate heat as a factor.  Let the sun glare on it in short bursts while turning pages.  Then you will know if you truly have a fader.

Yay!  Going to put on one of the skins I was able to salvage from all my returns.  Put the font hack (I like to call them font 'enhancements') back on and she's gorgeous!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Finally!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> DD or anyone else experiencing this problem, would it be possible to hang on to your sun faded kindle till the replacement unit arrives then test both kindles side by side under identical sun conditions. it would be interesting to see how two units react under the same conditions. also would need to be sure both units sit in the same conditions for a period of time prior to exposing to the sun to ensure they have the same internal temp before and during testing.


Kindle Zen, couldn't accomplish a true test with two Kindles because I would have to angle them to have the sun glaring on them equally and turn pages at the same time. I had no helper today. But under normal conditions, just being outside in sunlight, neither one faded. The problem with the last Kindle which I still had was an electrical one. So, that one had to go back even though it didn't fade. Well, it's packaged up now and on its way back to Amazon and I have my perfect Kyra! Even more perfect with Ted's font enhancements!


----------



## veeboo (Apr 9, 2009)

DD
I didn't realize that heat could be a factor! It hasn't really been hot at all where I live- I am anxious to test mine out now!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> Finally!


Thank you for the happy dance! I'm doing it too.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

veeboo said:


> DD
> I didn't realize that heat could be a factor! It hasn't really been hot at all where I live- I am anxious to test mine out now!


Well, that's my theory based on my experiences with 5 Kindle 2's.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Well, this one "Kyra" is a keeper! Read by the pool again today - 90+ degree weather. First I sat in the shade, then moved into brighter sun but not letting the sun glare on the screen for more than a moment. The Kindle did not heat up excessively and it did not fade at all. So for me, under normal reading conditions, this one is perfect! And that's all I wanted, after all.
> 
> My others were different. They faded much sooner under these conditions. So, I say, if you're doing the fade test, make sure to avoid excessively heating up the Kindle to eliminate heat as a factor. Let the sun glare on it in short bursts while turning pages. Then you will know if you truly have a fader.
> 
> Yay! Going to put on one of the skins I was able to salvage from all my returns. Put the font hack (I like to call them font 'enhancements') back on and she's gorgeous!


*Awesome. I see that you've named it already but I was going to suggest "#5" from Short Circuit *


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Awesome. I see that you've named it already but I was going to suggest "#5" from Short Circuit *


Good one! But I think it would remind me of this ordeal everytime I saw it.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Good one! But I think it would remind me of this ordeal everytime I saw it.


*Very true...bad memories. I'm so glad that you're again Kindling away *


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

DD good to hear things have finally been resolved.  thanks for sharing your experience as bad as thing were.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

DD we are all so happy for you.
Congratulations and let's hope that this relationship is a long one.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lynn said:


> DD so glad your Kyra is a keeper. I also live in Florida and have to admit when I tested mine out in the sun I did not stay out very long- just enough to flip through 10 pages or so of the book I was reading. My Kindle (who is still nameless by the way-nothing has come to me yet. His older brother is Scotty) did fine. I thought there might have been a slight fade, but I have to say I don't read in the sun at all so I didn't expose it for long. I think your theory makes sense though.
> 
> Lynn L


Lynn, how about "Kirk" for a name to go with Scotty (from Star Trek). "Beam me up, Scotty."


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah! Maybe your Kyra and my Gidget can have a play date in the sun.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

I am so glad I have a K1. I don't recall any screen complaints about it, but the Kindle groups I'm on are all filled with people who've had fading issues or contrast issues and are on their 2nd, 3rd, and more Kindle 2. My K1 may be obsolete and outdated but it works perfectly and I love it so much!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

> Quote from: Lynn on May 08, 2009, 08:58:54 PM
> DD so glad your Kyra is a keeper. I also live in Florida and have to admit when I tested mine out in the sun I did not stay out very long- just enough to flip through 10 pages or so of the book I was reading. My Kindle (who is still nameless by the way-nothing has come to me yet. His older brother is Scotty) did fine. I thought there might have been a slight fade, but I have to say I don't read in the sun at all so I didn't expose it for long. I think your theory makes sense though.
> 
> Lynn L
> ...


DD- I thought about that also- though the Scotty is after my Grandfather primarily, I am a fan of Star Trek. Of course there will probably a DX coming also, it will be for work stuff though and hold PDF documents and textbooks if they are available- maybe Doc (Bones) would work for the DX in keeping with the theme.

Lynn L


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Geazzz I'm starting to have second thoughts about not getting the Kindle... All these problems with it...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Geazzz I'm starting to have second thoughts about not getting the Kindle... All these problems with it...


Your loss.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Um how is it a loss? I don't want to pay $400.00 for something that's going to have serious problems such as sunfading, not charging, not connecting to the internet, or problems with the e ink... A lot of topics that I've read, including this one, people have said they've had to return their Kindle's 3-5 times... So now I'm having some serious doughts about buying one... I don't want to buy one and then have to return it if there's a problem with it...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Um how is it a loss? I don't want to pay $400.00 for something that's going to have serious problems such as sunfading, not charging, not connecting to the internet, or problems with the e ink... A lot of topics that I've read, including this one, people have said they've had to return their Kindle's 3-5 times... So now I'm having some serious doughts about buying one... I don't want to buy one and then have to return it if there's a problem with it...


There was a poll here...about 80% of the people didn't have any problems at all. I realize 20% having problems might seem high (especially if you are in that 20%) but really, you only have a 1 in 5 chance of having difficulties. And if you do, customer service is great about making things right.

Personally, I've bought 5 original Kindles and they are all working fine. Not a problem in the bunch. I had a K2 and after 2 months, the corner popped open. I called customer service and 18 hours later, I had a new Kindle in my hands. So far, it has been working fine, not problems with fading, etc.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> My K1 may be obsolete and outdated but it works perfectly and I love it so much!


Not outdated and obsolete unless it doesn't work and/or you can't get content for it. 

My first generation Kindle is still going strong as well. . . . .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Yeah! Maybe your Kyra and my Gidget can have a play date in the sun.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Um how is it a loss? I don't want to pay $400.00 for something that's going to have serious problems such as sunfading, not charging, not connecting to the internet, or problems with the e ink... A lot of topics that I've read, including this one, people have said they've had to return their Kindle's 3-5 times... So now I'm having some serious doughts about buying one... I don't want to buy one and then have to return it if there's a problem with it...


Leslie has already told you about the poll and her own experiences.
Let me tell you mine-K2 owner since end of Feb. No problems whatsoever. Use the device constantly. I read a lot every day. No fade, No squeky case, no separation, no eink problems, no difficulty in reading. Mine does exactly what it is supposed to do all the time.
However let's face it we are early-adopters of this technology (yes even after the K1 being in the market for a year). So I read that you "don't want to buy one and then have to return it if there's a problem". I understand your feelings. My recommendation would be to avoid risk and don't buy one. Then there will be no chance that something might go wrong and you won't have to return it. That is a fine decision.
I would agree with another comment that it would be your loss. Neat device - I am having a great time with it even though it cost me almost $400. But that is me.
Whatever you decide you will be welcome to continue to join in with us here.
We want the opinions of those who look over the Kindle and decide not to get one - gives us a fresh and different perspective.
Hang in there - I for one believe that these devices will only get better and so waiting may be a good idea.
Just sayin.....


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> There was a poll here...about 80% of the people didn't have any problems at all. I realize 20% having problems might seem high (especially if you are in that 20%) but really, you only have a 1 in 5 chance of having difficulties. And if you do, customer service is great about making things right.
> 
> Personally, I've bought 5 original Kindles and they are all working fine. Not a problem in the bunch. I had a K2 and after 2 months, the corner popped open. I called customer service and 18 hours later, I had a new Kindle in my hands. So far, it has been working fine, not problems with fading, etc.
> 
> L


How did that happen? How did the Kindle pop open? This is a new problem that I have heard of now...

See I do want the Kindle, however I am afraid of things happening to it... So I'm torn right now... Should I wait for a new model? or should I get the Kindle 2 even though I know the risks.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> How did that happen? How did the Kindle pop open? This is a new problem that I have heard of now...
> 
> See I do want the Kindle, however I am afraid of things happening to it... So I'm torn right now... Should I wait for a new model? or should I get the Kindle 2 even though I know the risks.


You probably haven't heard of it because it's such small percentage of Kindles that have this problem. Leslie's was the first case I heard of.

You are taking risks when you buy any product. Nothing is perfect. Some of us have had more bad luck than others. I am one of those who had to order 5 Kindles before I got a perfect one. Even though there are some of us on this board who have had that same experience, I still wouldn't call the problems common. It wasn't fun going through the disappointment and the cycle of returns and replacements. But, you know, I have a perfect one now and I would do it all over again. I know there are many here who would agree with me.

MagicalWingLT, it has to be your decision. All I can say is don't let fear keep you from trying a product that could change your life (it did mine). You have a 30 day money back guarantee, no questions asked. You don't have to take a replacement if you don't like the one you get and return it within 30 days. You could tell Amazon to keep it and get your money back. If it were I, I would figure, "what do I have to lose?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Which would you regret more:  not buying it because you're afraid it will break, or buying it and having something go wrong and you have to send it back for a replacement?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> How did that happen? How did the Kindle pop open? This is a new problem that I have heard of now...
> 
> See I do want the Kindle, however I am afraid of things happening to it... So I'm torn right now... Should I wait for a new model? or should I get the Kindle 2 even though I know the risks.


Mine was the first and so far, only one with this problem.

You can see pictures of it here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7332.0.html

Like I said, I had a new Kindle in my hands in less than 24 hours. Total time on the phone with customer service: less than 4 minutes and one of those minutes I was on hold.

L


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Wow those pictures were very interesting...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Geazzz I'm starting to have second thoughts about not getting the Kindle... All these problems with it...


They're not all bad.... I got the K2 the day it shipped, and I haven't had one problem with it... *knock on wood*


----------

